# How is GM Electronics selling I GRASP brand of FHD LED TV's at cheapest rate???



## kg11sgbg (Aug 5, 2014)

Any Delhiites of @TDF, have any idea or information about GM Electronics?

Address : *GM Electronics
              589,Old Lajpat Rai Market,Chandni Chowk,
              New Delhi - 110006*

They also have a website : I Grasp - LED TVs, Multimedia Speakers, Android USB, Solar Lantern
Wondering how cheap they could sell FHD LED TV's!!!

- - - Updated - - -

No one???


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 9, 2014)

No information till now!!!
Come on Delhiites of @TDF,whether the shop exists or not???


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 9, 2014)

no idea but the fact remains that this brand is chinese & is only recommended if you are willing to take risk even if it has acceptable quality.for peace of mind why not get the cheapest philips 32" available.
IGrasp/Micromax/Videocon/Other 32" LED TV (< 20K)


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 9, 2014)

^Just a query Friend,in fact in the future I shall better buy off with Philips or Videocon. My priority is FHD res. of 1920x1080 LED TV with a minimal possible budget.


----------



## Minion (Aug 10, 2014)

^Then get either philips or toshiba.


----------

